# My daughters 8 pointer



## bhblackwell (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is my 15 year old daughters 8 pointer we just got it back and blessed to have it here is the story about it. Well she shot it 2 seasons ago and hit it high. I searched and searched for that deer even took dogs to look for it never found it. Well last season my uncle was trying to get in touch with our friend that lived by where we hunt and could not so i told him next time we were there which was that next weekend hunting we would ride by there so we went hunting that morning and road over to our friends house afterwords . We get over there we was talking and he said come look in my shop i put a new roof on it and fixing to poor a floor in it. Well i look over on his work bench and there is my daughters deer skull on it i knew it was it i studied that rack when he came in before she shot it and after she shot it i had it in the scope but could not get a shot alls i could do is see the rack. Chills run up my arms and i asked him where he got that rack he said he was bushhogging the field  across the road from where we hunt and run over it and it flaten his tire and did not brake it either. I told him that was my daughters deer she had shot the season before he gave it to her and i killed a buck last season and used the cape to mount it for her and did not tell her untill i picked it up and brought it in the house and surprised her with it. Hope yal like it here it is.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice buck, great story!!


----------



## droptine06 (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome story! I'm sure she was fired up to get him back!


----------



## Ace1313 (Jul 16, 2012)

Really cool.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing story and pix!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 16, 2012)

Good looking buck. Glad it was found.

Hoss


----------



## ranger1977 (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome! It was just meant to be. Congrats to ya'll!


----------



## Son (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jul 21, 2012)

Great story and congrats to all involved.


----------



## Rick3060 (Jul 22, 2012)

Good stories involved with the deer on your wall is what its about. Thanks for sharing and thats an awsone buck.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 22, 2012)

Great story! You are a great daddy for doing that!! I know your daughter is one happy girl right now!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to your daughter on a great buck.


----------



## Wetzel (Jul 23, 2012)

Good story and very nice buck.


----------



## seeker (Jul 23, 2012)

Great buck young lady!


----------



## jtomczak (Aug 7, 2012)

Excellent when things turn out this well! Props to the guy who parted with the rack and gave it to you.


----------



## 5 string (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice Deer


----------



## Chevyjoshdeerremington (Oct 30, 2012)

Great Dad, Great story, Great buck, congratulations


----------

